# Gun recommendation



## swiler (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm looking for a new rifle which I will use for moose hunting. I have chosen to get a 300 win mag. I am willing to spend up to a $1000 on a new rifle (not including scope). I would prefer a detachable mag. What guns would you look at and why? So far I am leaning towards the Tikka T3

Your input greatly appreciated.

Swiler


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I shoot a T3 in a 25-06 that I got for $569.99 at scheels in fargo. My dad just got a .243 T3 for $490 at scheels in Bismark. They both have a synthedic stoke but mine has the stainless steel barrel his is blued. You should beable to pick up a .300 win mag for around that $569.99 mark. I Also have a .300 BAR that I wanted a new scope for. So I switched the Leupold VX-II that was on the BAR and put it on the T3. I put a shceels Hunter Series 6-18X42mm on the BAR. I sugest this scope over the more expensive ones out there. The Hunter scope has very good quality and clarity. It makes taking bottles at 200 yards a snap with my 300. The scope comes with raised turents and sun shield. The scope being a tactical makes dialing in on yards easy work. The turrent has a 1 click equals 1/8" adjustment for fine adjustings. I paid $220 or so for it. When said and done for the T3, hunter sope, 2 boxes of ammo, another clip, and a case for it the total come to just over $1000. The VX-II I picked up about 3 years ago now went for close to $400 and I really dont recomend them. The only thing is it is just a bit clearer then the scheels scopes. My dad put a 3.5-10X42mm Hunter on his .243. Though this is a good scope it lacks the magnification my hunter does. I think if you go with a .300 win mag in the T3 and put look at the hunter series of scopes scheels has (or somthing close to it) you should beable to come out around that $1000 mark for both the gun and scope. The T3 I have I love. It shoots great and is easy to carry due to the light weight. I have shot my dads .243 T3 and it shoots similar to my 25-06 T3 on paper. If you are looking for a bolt its hard to find much better then that. I would like to tell you to get a browning BAR in the .300 cal like mine but the T3 is a good gun and the .300 is a great cal for far less $$$.


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I've got a Savage 10FP-LE2, which works for me (and to the best of my knowledge, is not available in .300WM). However, I have to admit that every example of the Tikka T3 I've seen is a damn fine gun. My only objection to it is that it doesn't have AccuTrigger, lol


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

It might not have the accu trigger but you can adjust it to different pounds of pull to trip it. I find how it came to be just fine for me and my pulling...not too much but not a hair trigger ether.


----------



## SLG (Oct 26, 2006)

browning a-bolt, or tikka would be your best choice.


----------



## swiler (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I was out looking today and really like the Tikka except for the plastic trigger guard and mag. Anyone think this would be a problem?

Also, would you go synthetic or wood stock?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Remington 700 DM is worth a look. :wink:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The trigger guard is no problem...at least with mine, my fathers, and my cousin who has one. I use to have an older Remington with a trigger guard that looked like it would fall off but it was solid as stone. I know I have scrapped my T3 on the shooting benches a few times. We have concrete platforms to shoot off of and it left no noticeable marks.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

*Savage w/accutrigger*

I would put my 10FP up against any Tikka or Remington, or even an HS Precision custom. I have, and I beat them all. They may not be pretty, but they will outshoot just about anything most of the time.

huntin1


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I bought a 270 wsm in the tiaka last spring and it seems to be ok. the only problem I had was the front swivel pulled out after about 12 rounds. when i took it back the guy at the gun shop said that it wasnt the first time this has happened. I have not killed anything with it but cant wait for deer season. other than the swiveling pulling out I love my tiaka


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

I find though that round type can make or break a gun. I had a really easy time then a very very hard time getting my T3 to shoot right. I was shooting cheaper rounds out of it. 117 grain Speer Hot-Cors out of it. I was finding them for about $5 less then the other ammo. I found out why they were that much cheaper. The first few shots I made with them I hit 1/2" groupings with it. Then after 6 rounds they were all over the place. I had thought somthing went wrong with my gun. So I looked it over and over and over. I cleaned the piss out of it. I then took it back out and every so often it would group ok. Then one day when shooting at a paper target I was getting 20" groupings with it. I went back into my box and grabbed a defferent type of round. I was back hitting 1/2" groupings with it (at 100 yards that is). I now dont shoot those Speer Hot-Cors out of it anymore. Had somthing similar happen to my 300 BAR. The Hots were a bit cheaper so I got them for target shooting. I dont think I will ever buy them again. Switching to a different rounds put my T3 right on. I have a ton of love and confidence in the T3 line for the price and shootablility of the gun.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Hey huntin1, how about a FNH A3 G??? :wink: :beer:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Check out the remington model 700 XCR that's my next purchase:
http://www.remington.com/products/firea ... 00_XCR.asp

My last rifle I bought was a Limited Edition Model 700 BDL SS RMEF Trade rifle chambered for 300 Remington SA Ultra Mag (good luck trying to buy one) I really like this tack driver out of the box without dicking with it gun.

Remington rifles have been very good to me and very good quailty so pick the caliber you want and check any of the remingtons, I said 700 XCR because I think it's awesome.

Whatever you decide on; see if you can find one to shoot before you by it so you know what it feels like and if that's what you really want. Remington or not :wink:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey huntin1, did you let them know that there is now rifle, regardless of price, that can make a bad shooter shoot well?! :lol:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

But they do have better quailty fire arms and optics that can help a good shot stay that way :beer:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:


> But they do have better quailty fire arms and optics that can help a good shot stay that way :beer:


 :beer:


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

swiler, not sure where you're located but you can get a Sako 75 with detachable magazine, it will be right at the upper end of your price range, I'm just mentioning it because no one else has yet. The CZ 550 is also avaiable with a DM. Browning's A-bolt has a unique DM that incorperates a floorplate as well, there is less chance of bumping the release and having the magazine fall out with their system. Another excellent rifle within your price range with a DM is a Steyer SBS hunter. Lots of choices out there.


----------



## swiler (Oct 30, 2006)

Sako is definitely on the radar. The only thing is I would have to buy it without seeing it. My local gun store carries the tikka but will only order in a Sako.

I would purchase the Sako 75 if I could be convinced it was worth the price difference over a Tikka. Does anyone own both? Do you think the Sako is a better gun?

Thanks


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

The Sako has a better box magazine (especially if you reload) and IMHO a better scope mounting system. The box magazines in the 75's are long for the caliber, that allows a shallower feeding ramp/angle and the ability to seat the bullets out further on reloaded ammo. If you shot 100 of each rifle I doubt there would be a measurable accuracy difference. Both use a good barrel, and both use a good factory adjustable trigger. The bolt on the 75 is easier to dis-assemble for cleaning, but that's not a big deal. Spare detachable magazines for either are expensive and not available just anywhere.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Hey huntin1, how about a FNH A3 G??? :wink: :beer:


Not yet, but I'm looking forward to adding that one to the list too.   8) 8)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer: :beer:

huntin1


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Huntin1, What does that Savage 10fp wiegh? What kind of 3 shot 100yd groups does it shoot? My 6.5# Kimber Montana in 243 @ 100yds shot 3 80gn Factory Federals to .284 CTC off the tailgate of my pickup, does that get me in the ball park?

Maybe next spring I can hogtie Jiffy, hook up the boat and run out for a day of targets and an evening of Crappies. Would Coors Light in the boat be OK?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Horsager said:


> Huntin1, What does that Savage 10fp wiegh? What kind of 3 shot 100yd groups does it shoot? My 6.5# Kimber Montana in 243 @ 100yds shot 3 80gn Factory Federals to .284 CTC off the tailgate of my pickup, does that get me in the ball park?
> 
> Maybe next spring I can hogtie Jiffy, hook up the boat and run out for a day of targets and an evening of Crappies. Would Coors Light in the boat be OK?


A heck of alot more than that. IIRC about 10 lbs with scope, mounts etc.

.284 should get you in the ball park.    

Coors Light in the boat would only be OK if I am in the boat also. :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:

:beer:

huntin1


----------

